# how can I get a good Oregon/Washington climb in this summer



## murphy4trees (Jun 9, 2009)

This is my first post here on the rec forum. I AM a pro arborist and highly experienced climber. Hoping to take my woman for a good tall west coast climb this summer. 

She has a summer place in Skamania Wa http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&q=skamania+WA&um=1&ie=UTF- 
And we are planning to be in Portland, Eugene and Ashland for the week of Aug 18-25... I'd rather travel light, but could bring or buy gear if needed. Any thoughts about how to hook up a nice rec climb without making a huge production out of it.

She's very strong and comfortable in a tree. She's a yoga teacher, thin and muscular. I footloack with ascneders and will teach her to do the same sometime soon. If she can't get it, she can use a pntin, which just sits in the gear bag.

Thanks in advance for the support


----------



## moss (Jun 10, 2009)

Would be worth checking in with New Tribe, either Sophia, Viola or Tim. Great folks, between the three of them they know what's going on climbing-wise in the PNW. You can find their contact info on the New Tribe web site, tell them Moss sent you:
New Tribe

I only wish I could get out there this year.
-moss



murphy4trees said:


> This is my first post here on the rec forum. I AM a pro arborist and highly experienced climber. Hoping to take my woman for a good tall west coast climb this summer.
> 
> She has a summer place in Skamania Wa http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&q=skamania+WA&um=1&ie=UTF-
> And we are planning to be in Portland, Eugene and Ashland for the week of Aug 18-25... I'd rather travel light, but could bring or buy gear if needed. Any thoughts about how to hook up a nice rec climb without making a huge production out of it.
> ...


----------



## goodaking (Jun 19, 2009)

Try pacific tree climbing institute half hour from Eugene airport. I took my fiancée out there and got engaged in the tree tops a month ago. Best trip ever. Affordable to. Ask for rob or Jason good people


----------



## canopyboy (Jun 19, 2009)

Definitely talk to New Tribe and Tree Climbing Northwest. They're based out of Grants Pass and Cave Junction, about 2-1/2 hours south of Eugene and 45 min north of Ashland on I-5.

You know, I was born and raised there in So. OR. My wife lived only a mile or two down the road from New Tribe it turns out. Funny that I grew up in the woods out there, but never started climbing until I came east. I would love to climb out there, but never seem to find time when I'm visiting my folks with the kids. Maybe this year? I'll be there starting 8/26, so I'll just miss you.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Jul 2, 2009)

canopyboy said:


> Definitely talk to New Tribe and Tree Climbing Northwest. They're based out of Grants Pass and Cave Junction, about 2-1/2 hours south of Eugene and 45 min north of Ashland on I-5.
> 
> You know, I was born and raised there in So. OR. My wife lived only a mile or two down the road from New Tribe it turns out. Funny that I grew up in the woods out there, but never started climbing until I came east. I would love to climb out there, but never seem to find time when I'm visiting my folks with the kids. Maybe this year? I'll be there starting 8/26, so I'll just miss you.



If you ever get out that way again, you might like a few of the big Sugar Pine in Red Buttes Wilderness. I noticed some pretty nice ones along Butte Fork trail hiking, when we lived in Applegate Valley 2005 to 2008, to Grants Pass south.

Some is BLM land and some Rogue River National Forest.

I heard that New Tribe may branch-out into the Portland region. Am curiious as to if and when.


----------



## moss (Jul 3, 2009)

M.D. Vaden said:


> I heard that New Tribe may branch-out into the Portland region. Am curious as to if and when.



Tim Kovar (New Tribe's lead instructor) is now based in Portland, he's running courses, workshops, climbs etc. there. You can find more details here: New Tribe/Tree Climbing Northwest
-moss


----------



## murphy4trees (Jul 5, 2009)

*thanks*

Thanks for the info,

I did make a few calls... Looks like the big climb can wait another year. I didn't teach her to fotlock yet.. I did however set up a trampoine about 45' high in a red oak in my backyard. Hopefully get her up there tomorrow, cause she's heading to Portland on Monday 8 AM...

Was not inclined to drop 600 on a climb... I don't need instruction.. For 600, I could buy a slingshot, throwline kit and ropes... Just need to bring out saddles and ascenders etc... Still Might give it a go of everything came together, but I'd need some spport on the west coast...

Just took up sailing... that will do for the year. 

Thanks again.


----------



## canopyboy (Jul 5, 2009)

murphy4trees said:


> Just took up sailing... that will do for the year.



Chainsaws and tree gear will never look so cheap as when you start buying hardware for a sailboat......lots of fun, but large holes in the water to throw your money.


----------



## Tree Pig (Jul 13, 2009)

murphy4trees said:


> Thanks for the info,
> 
> I did make a few calls... Looks like the big climb can wait another year. I didn't teach her to fotlock yet.. I did however set up a trampoine about 45' high in a red oak in my backyard. Hopefully get her up there tomorrow, cause she's heading to Portland on Monday 8 AM...
> 
> ...



So what are you planning once you get her up there????????


----------



## Jeter09 (Jul 31, 2009)

murphy4trees said:


> Thanks for the info,
> 
> I did make a few calls... Looks like the big climb can wait another year. I didn't teach her to fotlock yet.. I did however set up a trampoine about 45' high in a red oak in my backyard. Hopefully get her up there tomorrow, cause she's heading to Portland on Monday 8 AM...
> 
> ...



$600 is much cheaper than sailing man...good luck

btw, I both climb and sail.


----------



## murphy4trees (Jul 31, 2009)

*the night before she left*

I went up first to bring up some blankets and pillows, set a second climbing line for her, and light some candles, which were placed along the frame of the trampoline.... Had a 40' ladder set up... she had really pulled a muscle or something in her leg/ass/hip and was having some pain just trying to make it the rest of the way, maybe 15'.
Anyhow she finally made it just after twighlight. We spent 90 minutes making love and taking a nap... The night was calm and still... not one candle got blown out. You should have seen the smile on her face.. a look of wonder, astonishment and adoration.. Well worth all the trouble..

She never did take her saddle completely off. We just undid the leg straps. I took mine off, cause I knew I set the thing up and it was safe... Still a little scarey though at first... A nice mix of joy, love and excitement... I AM thinking of writing an article about teaching her to climb..

Do you all think that would be fun?


----------



## goodaking (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice!!! sounds like you shared a special thing togethe. There's nothing like taking your women up in the tree tops.


----------



## Tree Pig (Aug 7, 2009)

murphy4trees said:


> I went up first to bring up some blankets and pillows, set a second climbing line for her, and light some candles, which were placed along the frame of the trampoline.... Had a 40' ladder set up... she had really pulled a muscle or something in her leg/ass/hip and was having some pain just trying to make it the rest of the way, maybe 15'.
> Anyhow she finally made it just after twighlight. We spent 90 minutes making love and taking a nap... The night was calm and still... not one candle got blown out. You should have seen the smile on her face.. a look of wonder, astonishment and adoration.. Well worth all the trouble..
> 
> She never did take her saddle completely off. We just undid the leg straps. I took mine off, cause I knew I set the thing up and it was safe... Still a little scarey though at first... A nice mix of joy, love and excitement... I AM thinking of writing an article about teaching her to climb..
> ...



Dan that is totally awesome man. I wish I could get my wife half that adventurous. I got her in a saddle one time (after her saying "that doesnt look hard I could do that), she got about 6' up and that was enough for her. I then did the proper husbandly thing and grabbed the running end and cranked about 5 more feet up before she began threatening loss of certain privledges so I let her down.

You may be on to something there. People would pay a lot of money for that adventure. You could install a tree condom machine for extra cash.


----------



## josethpauline (Aug 17, 2009)

thanks for this information! really helpful!


----------

